# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  How do I find the old email associated with my ubuntu forums account?

## pshomeexpress

Cant remember it wasn't up to date. Is my my user lost forever?

----------


## papibe

Thread moved to *Resolution Centre*.

----------


## Cheesemill

Look through all of your email accounts to see which one received a mail from Ubuntu Forums last week informing you about the hack. This is the account that you used to register with the forums.

----------


## pshomeexpress

Yes but I had just closed some old email accounts and consolidated into a new email account. I just want my old user. Bigcitycat. Can someone just fix it?

----------


## Elfy

If you have no idea what the e-mail address was then there is no way for us to verify.

Given that - we can't and won't do anything. 

A first step is to tell us what the account was - we can't go searching almost 2 million accounts looking.

----------


## coffeecat

> Cant remember it wasn't up to date. Is my my user lost forever?


You'll have to tell us what the username of the old account is. We can't tell you what the email address is associated with that account - for obvious security reasons - but we could send out an email to the address. If you receive the email, you've found the address. If you don't, there's probably nothing we can do.

----------


## Elfy

Ok - I know what the mail address was, if




> I had just closed some old email accounts


you'll know what it was.

PM me with the e-mail address and we can move forward.

----------


## Elfy

Ok - I know what the mail address was, if




> I had just closed some old email accounts


you'll know what it was.

PM me with the e-mail address and we can move forward.

----------


## pshomeexpress

okay thanks

----------

